# what is a good price on 2011 SL3 tarmac pro frame



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

I am looking for a 2011 frame set only with post any ideas do dealers deal on these??


----------



## NotZeroSix (Apr 18, 2010)

You can only get specialized bikes and frames only through a local dealer. Specialized prohibits dealers from selling online because of their contract between them. However, you can find a Specailized SL3 for $1999.99 if you look hard enough. Good luck!


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

do you know the list price does color matter on price??


----------



## NotZeroSix (Apr 18, 2010)

MSRP for the frameset is $2100 plus local tax. I dont think choosing color affects pricing unless its stated. You have to go to your local dealer to find their pricing. As of right now, Specialized is backed up so if you want a frame it might take weeks to come in due to the large demand.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Depends on what size/color you're after. I can look up availability on the dealer site if you pm me size and color. Oh, and minimum floor price should be about $1900, depending on the level of competition in your area.


----------



## dcfan40 (Aug 3, 2008)

I ordered the SL3 Frame only last Monday and there was not a lot in stock at all. I ordered the Satin Neon Blue/White 54CM and when the owner was looking it up he was showing only 4 on hand in that size. I was told it should be in soon. I am honestly not in a rush..just hoping to have it built by April 1st. The price I paid was in the $1900 range with my club discount. pdainsworth would know a lot more than I do but stock overall seems pretty low out there. And as NotZeroSix said the demand does seem very high. Not sure how this compares over the last several years but these higher end bikes seem harder to get.


----------



## rob1208lv (May 8, 2009)

Better get one while you can The Specialized rep told me they sold more than they made this year.


----------



## dcfan40 (Aug 3, 2008)

fyi...Satin Neon Blue/White 54CM is sold out. I just got the call about it. So I needed to get the 56CM...There are still some left of them...If you needed to go that route just go with a smaller stem.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

dcfan40 said:


> fyi...Satin Neon Blue/White 54CM is sold out. I just got the call about it. So I needed to get the 56CM...There are still some left of them...If you needed to go that route just go with a smaller stem.


I hope it works out for you, but unless someone is truly between sizes, I wouldn't suggest changing frame size based on availability (or lack thereof). And even then, considerations have to be made on not only changes in reach, but saddle to bar drop as well. 

All things considered, fit is just too important to compromise on.


----------



## dcfan40 (Aug 3, 2008)

PJ352..Your spot on...I should have mentioned I currently own a 2009 56CM Allez with about 10K miles on it. I had sat on a 54CM and it felt a bit better and that's why I initially ordered it. The 56CM seemed like I was reaching a bit..no different than my current 56. I feel with a shorter stem I should be ok.... I am honestly shocked they have sold so quickly. But then again I don't have much experience with this. I have heard Specialized Mtn bikes are hard to get as well in some models. 

Are the S-Works selling this well?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

dcfan40 said:


> Are the S-Works selling this well?


It would seem that they are selling well compared to projections. Order levels are set way ahead of time and it would have been hard to predict the impact of the recession on high-end bike sales. Over the last few years, it also seems that Specialized and their dealers would rather sell out early than risk having a glut of high-end inventory at the end of the model year.


----------



## clayton.cole23 (Feb 25, 2011)

Got mine from R&A Cycles.com www.racycles.com. Paid $2,000 for the frameset. 54cm white/black/red.


----------

